# Mucking urine spots in pine pellet stall



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Part of the urine will soak into the ground. Why not just let it dry. The horse has a large area to move in so unlike a stall it won't be standing in it. A lot of horses will chose one spot which if your's does, will involve less cleaning and fewer pellets.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

As stated you can leave it be since it's outside. However if it begins to smell or is attracting pesky flies, gnats, et cetera, then you'll want to dig it out completely and replace the bedding in that area.

Many companies say to use between 4-6 bags for a 12x 12 stall so that would be 16-24 bags if you wanted to do the whole area. If you don't then one or two bags in the areas where he goes the most will work just fine.

He he, at least it wasn't 35 bags in a stall, poor horse would be able to get inside without a ladder.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that looks okay for summer, what are you going to do in winter when it rains?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I never dig out what soaks into the ground. By digging out the soil which is now compacted, there will always be a hole, now matter how much soil is added. Just rake the pee spot around and let the sun work on it.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

stevenson said:


> that looks okay for summer, what are you going to do in winter when it rains?


 You know, I didn't notice that it was completely open. (I shouldn't be on HF when I should be sleeping, LOL)

Yeah if it rains there's going to be a big issue with the bedding, and a ton of waste.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> I never dig out what soaks into the ground. By digging out the soil which is now compacted, there will always be a hole, now matter how much soil is added. Just rake the pee spot around and let the sun work on it.


 
I didn't mean to dig the ground out too, I just meant the bedding.
I'd add lime or something similar to the ground, but sometimes, at least where I'm at it'll attract more flies and gnats than it's worth to leave it be. Since bugs exist in my area year round you have to do some intense management of manure and urine in small outside pens.

Of course that may not be an issue for the OP, just a suggestion. I've walked past some pens that never had the urine spot removed, just raked over and wanted to vomit from the stale urine odor coming from the ground. Usually that was in an area with more clay than sand, the odor doesn't seem as bad when it's sand for some reason.


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

my area has DE. woould that make a difference whether to dig urine out or spread it out? I hope it doesnt rain too much. I know I used too much produict. but didnt know until i applied water to fluff it all up.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Really the only way to know, especially with the DE is to wait and see.
I'd begin by just removing to soiled stuff and raking clean pellets over it. If an odor forms or you get a lot of pests I'd try something like lime first and see If it helps, if not dig out and replace would be the best option.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Sand would be a better choice out in the open.

Dirt plus decaying organic matter makes for sticky wet mud that retains moisture. The churning of the horses feet makes it break down even faster. Like being in a compost tumbler.

I love the black dirt I get in front of my barn. Great garden stuff. Only it's so heavy and wet that I can only remove the excess in late summer by hand. The rest of the year it just fighting it so it will drain. Wish I had a tractor but no such luck.

Wouldn't ordinary garden lime be cheaper than DE?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SueNH said:


> Sand would be a better choice out in the open.
> 
> Dirt plus decaying organic matter makes for sticky wet mud that retains moisture. The churning of the horses feet makes it break down even faster. Like being in a compost tumbler.
> 
> ...


Why do you suggest sand? That causes sand colic. I would never add sand nor would I put in bedding in an area that was not covered.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Let me re-word it...fine gravel, gritty stuff that will drain. He won't get the mess I get. Looks like he is in the southwest someplace. It's been raining every day for 10 days now. It will continue to rain until it flash freezes except for a day or two here and there. Sawdust rots quickly here. I get a nice black loam mix in one season from the sawdust that is tracked out of the barn and the little bits of manure that get missed with rake and shovel.

An open pen like that would be a mess quickly here. But you wouldn't have a living set up like that her either. Weather is too wet and cold.

Mine wander 20 acres and come and go out of the barn as they please but they definitely have favored toilet spots. I just rake the manure up and haul it away. Urine washes away from the rain in a day or two. They rarely go in the barn. If an odd wet spot does appear I remove it, lime it and let it air dry and dump some more sawdust in. It's mostly free here so I just keep changing the bedding.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, sand does not equal sand colic. Sand in the digestive track does. So if the OP doesn't feed on the sand then it shouldn't be a big deal. Unless the horse eats the sand, in which case it should be seeing a vet anyways!


----------

